# new dad



## sk1nner (Jan 15, 2015)

Today my second child was born.  Seth Anthony born at 3:35 pm.  9 lbs 12 oz, 22 inches.  Healthy as can be.


----------



## bpratl (Jan 15, 2015)

Congratulations on your newborn, hers going to be a big boy. Bob


----------



## dave2176 (Jan 15, 2015)

Congratulations on the new family member. Same size/weight I landed at. Apparently didn't stick. I'm just average size.
Dave


----------



## jpfabricator (Jan 15, 2015)

Congrats dad. My wife and I are expecting #3 in May. I told her it will ne cheaper to get the electric hooked up in the new shop, than have any more! 

Jake Parker


----------



## FOMOGO (Jan 15, 2015)

Congrats, I'm a bit past that stage, but definitely one of the best, and still is. Mike


----------



## Mark in Indiana (Jan 15, 2015)

Congratulations! Start early in passing your machinist Knowledge to.


----------



## bladehunter (Jan 15, 2015)

Congrats, that's a healthy fine looking young fella.


----------



## ogberi (Jan 15, 2015)

sk1nner said:


> Today my second child was born.  Seth Anthony born at 3:35 pm.  9 lbs 12 oz, 22 inches.  Healthy as can be.



Looking at your avatar, I think he's got your upper lip. :roflmao:

Just kidding!  Congratulations! Hope Seth and his mom are doing well!
Healthy looking boy!  I get the feeling while other toddlers get plastic "bob the builder" toolsets, he's gonna get real tools.  

Should we start a pool on whether his first words are "mama", "dada", or "thousandths" ?


----------



## Mark_f (Jan 15, 2015)

Congratulations


----------



## sk1nner (Jan 15, 2015)

ogberi said:


> Looking at your avatar, I think he's got your upper lip. :roflmao:
> 
> Just kidding!  Congratulations! Hope Seth and his mom are doing well!
> Healthy looking boy!  I get the feeling while other toddlers get plastic "bob the builder" toolsets, he's gonna get real tools.
> ...



I work in aerospace, it's gonna be tenths

Thank you everyone


----------



## Terrywerm (Jan 16, 2015)

Congratulations to you, your wife, and your child!


----------



## Tony Wells (Jan 16, 2015)

Congratulations!

Be sure and feed him with your 6 inch scale so he will have a feel for tools right away.


----------



## savarin (Jan 16, 2015)

congratulations to everyone. He sure is a big boy.:allgood:


----------



## road (Jan 16, 2015)

awwwww   it's a babeeee...   congrats to your family


----------



## Tony Wells (Jan 16, 2015)

Oh, and btw, we expect he will be signing up here as a new member. :lmao:


----------



## Terrywerm (Jan 16, 2015)

Ya.... like TOMORROW!   Well, maybe not that soon, but by next week at the latest.  :rofl:


----------



## mattthemuppet2 (Jan 16, 2015)

Aww, congratulations! Now the hard work begins


----------



## brav65 (Jan 16, 2015)

Awesome!  Way to start the new year with a bang.


----------



## itsme_Bernie (Jan 16, 2015)

Congrats man!  A big bustling baby boy for ya!!  Someday you can teach him your shop skills!  
Let us know how he's doing, and get some sleep man!  

Bernie


----------



## samthedog (Jan 16, 2015)

Congratulations. I have 2 and am trying to convince my wife we should have one more. Well done and enjoy the ride!

Paul.


----------



## Smithdoor (Jan 16, 2015)

Looks like a machinist training


----------



## thomas s (Jan 16, 2015)

Congrats


----------



## sk1nner (Jan 19, 2015)

Thank you everyone for the congrats and everything.    He did end up spending some time in NICU.  When he was born my wife pushed him out in 2 pushes. When there is a fast birth like that it doesn't give the baby's body time to squeeze all of the fluid from the lungs.  He had to spend some time in a oxygen hood, and was there for monitoring after that.  

We are home now.  Baby is doing great and other than being sore mom is too.  I on the other hand have quarantined myself to the basement with flu like symptoms. My wife (and therefore also the newborn) had the flu shot as did our daughter.   I did not,  and look at me now.  I just wish I could help my wife and hold my kids,  this sucks.


----------

